# Crossback Aprons



## labor of love (Aug 22, 2020)

Decided to move on from the cheap linen aprons. Primarily because of the strain on my neck and shoulders after longer shifts. 
Cross back aprons sound like a nice solution.
I’m liking what I see from Hedley and Bennet. Crossback Collection
Thanks to @soigne_west for the recommendation. What other brands do you guys like for cross back?


----------



## refcast (Aug 22, 2020)

jki has some. they were pretty nice when I handled them









White Bark Workwear Full Cross-Back Apron - Dark Brown


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Made from a medium-to-light weight 55% Hemp / 45% Organic Cotton Canvas, this apron is environmentally friendly, anti-microbial, and ergonomically designed. Organic cotton is grown without the use of harmful chemical herbicides and pesticides that...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## Byphy (Aug 22, 2020)

I had this one



https://www.amazon.com/Under-NY-Sky-Essential-Green/dp/B074D2PG13/ref=sr_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=chef+apron+for+men&qid=1598081452&s=home-garden&sr=1-8



It's a bit heavy duty and as hipster as advertised, but it's great value apron


----------



## juice (Aug 22, 2020)

Byphy said:


> and as hipster as advertised


It's hard to get edgier than face tatts, indeed.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Aug 22, 2020)

I always keep some nicer aprons around. Sometimes I just wear the crappy linen ones at work because i’m lazy. Hedely has always made some real cool stuff. They’ve really blown up in the past couple years. Valentich goods is another favorite of mine. I think I have some aprons from chef’s satchel as well. There are a couple others i’ll have to think of.

Cross-back aprons are awesome for when you’re looking to get rid of the neck loop. I like to try and drink as much water as possible at work. Sometimes the cross-back aprons can become a pain to take off and put on in a rush.
I can’t believe how expensive some of this stuff is these days though.. especially from Hedley. But their customer service is great. I’ve even been wearing their masks at work. Definitely shop around before just settling on paying over $100 for one apron. Or check out chefworks cross-backs. I have one of theirs. Not amazing quality but it gets the job done and washes pretty well. I just air dry it because my chefworks stuff has always shrank a ton.


----------



## LostHighway (Aug 22, 2020)

When I was in Maine I knew a couple people using the Portland Apron Company X-Back Work Apron but these were bakers, not chefs. I've heard some positive comments about Under NY Sky. Hedley and Bennet seems to recieve almost universal positive reviews. I have a Cayson which I was given. It is alright but not great - apparently only available in a single size and they're not big on pockets although I'm aware that some chefs hate pockets other than maybe a chest pocket.

Edit: BlueCut is yet another apron. I've known people that used and liked Tilit aprons but it doesn't look like they do x-backs or H/ladder backs.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 22, 2020)

This one looks fine for $29.
perhaps Ill grab a cheaper one and a nice one.
Caldo Crossback Kitchen Apron for Cooking - Mens and Womens Professional Chef or Server Bib Apron - Adjustable Crossback Style - Rustic- Midweight Cotton (Navy) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QL38645/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FtwqFb83W5WPG


----------



## LostHighway (Aug 22, 2020)

Please let us know how they work out after you've used them for a couple months.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 22, 2020)

I haven't purchased this one yet, but @soigne_west suggested it for a cheaper option. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01D8G6BKK


----------



## McMan (Aug 22, 2020)

juice said:


> It's hard to get edgier than face tatts, indeed.


Combine with pseudo-Merchant Marine tats, ear plugs, and a wrist bandana... then your career as an apron model is on the right track.


----------



## soigne_west (Aug 22, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I haven't purchased this one yet, but @soigne_west suggested it for a cheaper option. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01D8G6BKK



These are great. Nice heavy duty but comfortable. Bargain for $30.


----------



## soigne_west (Aug 22, 2020)

I also think chef wear has stepped their game up in the last few years.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 22, 2020)

I’ve been burned by chef wear more times than I’d like to admit


----------



## Furminati (Aug 22, 2020)

Cross back aprons always move around during prep and service


----------



## daveb (Aug 22, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> I also think chef wear has stepped their game up in the last few years.



I've got more than a dozen of the $10 Chefwear aprons kicking around. I would try another crossback if one were suggested but didn't like the one I tried.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 20, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> Please let us know how they work out after you've used them for a couple months.





labor of love said:


> This one looks fine for $29.
> perhaps Ill grab a cheaper one and a nice one.
> Caldo Crossback Kitchen Apron for Cooking - Mens and Womens Professional Chef or Server Bib Apron - Adjustable Crossback Style - Rustic- Midweight Cotton (Navy) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QL38645/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FtwqFb83W5WPG


Just a quick update: The $30 Caldo brand crossback is nice for the price. No complaints with regard to the fit, quality or style especially for the $30 price tag.
Would like to grab a couple more cross backs but I’m not sure I’m ready for the $100 tier. Anybody have a good $50-60 crossback they’d recommend?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 20, 2020)

Anybody tried a Valentich apron? 








Valentich Apron Olive


+High quality build and fabric +Two small pockets on top (tweezers and/or Sharpie) +One large side pockets at waist +Thick denim material +Made in Denver, CO + Machine wash cold. Hang dry.




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## labor of love (Oct 4, 2020)

Okay went crazy and ordered 2 Hedley&Bennet aprons and a JKI apron (along w JKI peeler) should arrive early in the week. If anybody is interested I can share my impressions.
No one wants to talk about crossbacks with me ?


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 4, 2020)

I dig my h&b cross back - and it does feel nicer on the shoulders/neck. But what I find I’m not liking is that I can’t keep the waist as tight as I want it. Bc as you try to tighten it up you really just raise it up a little, if you tighten it a couple times just sort of absent mindedly over the course of a couple hours eventually your choking yourself out (exaggeration).


----------



## Byphy (Oct 4, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Okay went crazy and ordered 2 Hedley&Bennet aprons and a JKI apron (along w JKI peeler) should arrive early in the week. If anybody is interested I can share my impressions.
> No one wants to talk about crossbacks with me ?


I’m an idiot and somehow always struggled taking it off when I had to step off the line so I gave up on them


----------



## labor of love (Oct 4, 2020)

Byphy said:


> I’m an idiot and somehow always struggled taking it off when I had to step off the line so I gave up on them


 yes, this is the biggest problem. Bathroom breaks. Maybe practice makes perfect. It’s like a really complicated brassiere.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah. They can be a pain. I wish aprons and coats weren’t so expensive. I have a few different aprons. As long as the jacket i’m wearing has the apron loop on the back of the neck, i’m good. I like crossbacks but sometimes i’m not in the mood to deal with them. Lately I find myself mostly using rental cheap linen aprons just because they are so light. All the ones i’ve purchased, including Hedley, have been heavier and I get hot quick. I actually was given an inexpensive crossback from chefworks. I’m usually not a huge fan because their stuff sometimes shrinks and always fades. This one is actually decent though. Maybe they stepped their game
up also. I’m still trying to find the perfect black jacket that’s not $140 lol.


----------



## luuogle (Oct 6, 2020)

It would be interesting to see a comparison h&b and the jki apron to see what the differences are.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Oct 6, 2020)

Those JKI aprons look nice because they look lighter. I might have to pick one up soon. Now is not the best time.


----------



## ampersandcetera (Jul 5, 2021)

I've got a cross-back in waxed canvas from Hudson that was under $40. It's a great apron, super comfortable, durable, highly recommended, can be a little tedious to clean at the end of the week... BUT they sell a non-waxed canvas version that's machine washable.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a cross back from Craftmade. Quite happy with its quality. Aprons


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 19, 2021)

Anyone found an apron that has really deep pockets? I have one I really like, but it doesn't comfortably fit my 255 with Saya.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 19, 2021)

JKI apron has very deep pockets


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 19, 2021)

labor of love said:


> JKI apron has very deep pockets











White Bark Workwear Full Cross-Back Apron - Dark Green


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Made from a medium-to-light weight 55% Hemp / 45% Organic Cotton Canvas, this apron is environmentally friendly, anti-microbial, and ergonomically designed. Organic cotton is grown without the use of harmful chemical herbicides and pesticides that...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com





This one?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 19, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> White Bark Workwear Full Cross-Back Apron - Dark Green
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Made from a medium-to-light weight 55% Hemp / 45% Organic Cotton Canvas, this apron is environmentally friendly, anti-microbial, and ergonomically designed. Organic cotton is grown without the use of harmful chemical herbicides and pesticides that...
> ...


Yep, atleast deeper pockets than Hedley&Bennet and a couple of others I’ve used.


----------



## Orange Yolks (Nov 15, 2021)

I have a Manahan (also available from JKI). Not a cross back per se, it's a Y-back. Expensive, but pretty durable, mildly waterproof, has decent pockets, and I like that it has a pocket for a sharpie. The Y-back isn't included, but you can buy it from Manahan's website. Darwin is also a pretty good guy, so supporting him is a cool plus in my book.









Manahan + Co. Classic Snap Apron


Manahan+Co’s aprons consist of an outer, lightweight canvas shell that’s water-resistant and flexible for a comfortable fit. Available in two colors: black and navy. Their signature, however, lies within. They use specialty fabrics for the liner, sourced both locally and abroad, to give a unique...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com













Custom Aprons, Masks, & Hand-made Goods


Domestically sourced, handcrafted aprons and other handmade goods.




www.manahanco.com


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2021)

looking to order a Valentich apron from carbon next. But my white bark and Hedley&Bennets have both held up quite well. Also the cheapo $30 caldo from amazon was a good first crossback apron to try just to test the waters.


----------



## labor of love (May 31, 2022)

Anybody have any experience with any of the stuff from valentich?
It about that time to pick up a couple of new aprons, would like to hear more about them from anybody that’s tried them.





Valentich Goods | Handcrafted Chef Bib Aprons and Knife Rolls


Valentich creates the best handcrafted chef aprons and waxed canvas knife rolls for culinary professionals, craftsmen, and artists. Our chef aprons are made using premium denim and canvas with your choice of straps: cross-back or traditional. See why chefs and restaurants love our aprons. Shop...




www.valentichgoods.com


----------



## Mikeadunne (May 31, 2022)

labor of love said:


> Anybody have any experience with any of the stuff from valentich?
> It about that time to pick up a couple of new aprons, would like to hear more about them from anybody that’s tried them.
> 
> 
> ...


Decent, I have one from them. not cross back. The quality of construction is high. I have perhaps a strange gripe - the straps are too thick/heavy duty and don't really stayed tied that well. Also the metal hardware on the straps is heavy duty and you can kinda wack yourself with it throwing the strap over your head when putting it on - this might not apply to cross back. I prefer my hedley and bennet, but glad I tried it and glad to support their business, they seem cool.


----------



## labor of love (May 31, 2022)

I really like the comfort of H&B but they do fade and become worn after 100+ washings. I guess that’s to be expected. H&B seems like the shuns of the apron world atm I’m surprised there isn’t more competition


----------



## Mikeadunne (Jun 1, 2022)

labor of love said:


> I really like the comfort of H&B but they do fade and become worn after 100+ washings. I guess that’s to be expected. H&B seems like the shuns of the apron world atm I’m surprised there isn’t more competition


I hear that. Like I said I’m glad I supported valentich and if you’re interested I think it’s worth checking out. I just decided after buying that one that from now on if I’m gonna spend $90 on an apron I’m going to get the one I know I like. Haven’t done 100 washings yet but I don’t feel like the color is gonna hold up significantly better than the h&b.


----------



## jcsiii (Jun 7, 2022)

I don't use a crossback but those little apron clips on newerish jackets behind the neck have been a godsend. Can wear bragard travails without having them super loose. I sure wish those could be added to the rest of my jackets.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 11, 2022)

Received a few aprons from Tilit, both the wrinkle free line and the supply line.
Really recommend the supply line for anyone that wants a nice clean looking non flashy lightweight apron at a very reasonable price.








Supply Apron


Built from Tilit NYC's newest collection of uniform essentials: Tilit Supply is this stylish, comfortable and durable everyday chef apron.




www.tilitnyc.com


----------



## Jbpruner (Aug 30, 2022)

I'd like to put Cayson into the conversation as well. Thier chef coats and Aprons are all high quality at a decent price. I've used the. For 8 years or so and gave never been disappointed.






Restaurant Aprons & Apparel by Cayson


Whether you're looking for server aprons, restaurant aprons, custom aprons, and more, we have the styles, materials, and colors you need to look and feel great in the kitchen.




caysondesigns.com


----------

